# big earth facing flare ...



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Solar flare 2014 is most intense in a long time | Northern Voices Online

no idea if this will have any effect.






little prepping note

hot sun, fire....put mud on...

http://www.cfa.vic.gov.au/fm_files/attachments/plan_and_prepare/bushfire_home_retrofit.pdf

http://earthsky.org/todays-image/omega-moonrise-monmouth-beach-new-jersey

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/7520-last-living-moh-recipient-d-day-dies.html


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the cfa dose good work but please explain what solar flares have to do with bushfires??


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Biggest meteorite hits moon. Boulder-
sized meteor travelled @ 61,000 kmph It
was on September 11, 2013, when
meteorite struck on the moon. It could
have remained history had the
phenomenon not be captured on video.
All told, the world came to know about it
on February 24...


this is in the related part of the solar flare article, a big one burnt up over England not long ago and this... highly alarming


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Stupid solar flare is stupid.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sunspot Makes Third Trip Across The Sun - Space News - redOrbit

wow apparently an xclass may be on its third rotation - and northern lights are heading south around europe.

I guess outdoing the cme on the 24th would be difficult

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2014/03/02/3057365/could-giant-sunburst-unplug-earth.html

It took a few days to hit england
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/northern-l...een-over-scotland-south-wales-norfolk-1438275





little bit like a lightening show

no lightening strike...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

He was talking wormwood. It's too soon for that.


----------

